# Rabatt! Günstig! Major Craft Arrival ARC-63ML, ARS-63ML, ARC-66MH



## Nippon-Tackle.com (4. August 2009)

*Günstig! Major Craft Arrival ARC-63ML, ARS-63ML, ARC-66MH*

Nur für kurze Zeit gibt es die High-End Rutenserie Major-Craft Arrival zum reduzierten Preis! Jeweils nur noch 1 Stück auf Lager, Vorbestellung auf Anfrage möglich.





*Major Craft Arrival ARC-63ML*





Länge: ~1,9 m, WG: ~5-14 g, 1-teilig, Casting                 
- Aktion abgelaufen - *249 Euro* inkl. Mwst zzgl. 16,95 Euro Versandkosten im Polypropylen (PP)-Rohr

*M**ajor Craft Arrival ARC-66MH*





Länge: ~2 m, WG: ~7-28 g, 1-teilig, Casting                 
- Aktion abgelaufen - *249 Euro* inkl. Mwst zzgl. 16,95 Euro Versandkosten im Polypropylen (PP)-Rohr

*Major Craft Arrival ARS-63ML*





_Länge: ~1,9 m, WG: ~5-10 g, 1-teilig, Spinning_
- Aktion abgelaufen - *249 Euro* inkl. Mwst zzgl. 16,95 Euro Versandkosten im Polypropylen (PP)-Rohr

Sie haben Interesse an folgenden Ruten? Sprechen Sie uns an! *info (at) nippon-tackle.com*
*
Major Craft Arrival ARC-63M
Major Craft Arrival ARC-66M
Major Craft Arrival ARC-69MH
Major Craft Arrival ARC-68H
Major Craft Arrival ARC-70H
Major Craft Arrival ARC-70X
Major Craft Arrival ARS-62UL
Major Craft Arrival ARS-60L
Major Craft Arrival ARS-63L
Major Craft Arrival ARS-S63
*


----------

